# Bunnies R US



## Atorres61472 (Mar 25, 2008)

Today is the first day of the rest of my bunnies life

For me my life has begun to take on a new meaning with the addition of Zin and Rs in our lives. I find everything has a different look even my couch...lol 

Rs and Zin have discovered the wonderes of tag around the couch and they come for some bunny loving and then they are off again..... Glad I am useful for something besides giving food I am very new to bunnies and greet each new thing with the same excitement a child has learning ...... I dont even feel scared anymore because i was scared I was going to lose them or not feed them right or a host of other problems I had imagined could go wrong but havent 

they are the sweetest well I am going to sign off as Zin is requesting lovin


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 25, 2008)

I can't explain how much I love rabbits now that I have had one for 3.5 years! I can't believe how different they can be and how hilarious they are! Every Binky makes me smile to this day!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 26, 2008)

I just wanted to chime in here, and give everybody else a bit of backstory.

Audrey-if you get mad at me... pull my hair..heh.

Audrey and I met in middle school.. around age 11 or 12.. we were inseparable from that point forward. It was a group of us girls.. me, Audrey, Tonya, Dawn, Kim, Theresa, Bonita and Kathy. Well ya'll know how I turned out, Tonya ended up.. well.. in a very bad place.. and as I see her still wandering the streets of town at all hours of the night, she obviously still is in the bad place. Dawn married a career military man.. a handsome Puerto Rican that she calls Papi... ugh.. *Papi this and Papi that.. and Papi says this and Papi says that* (Yeah sometimes I wanna kill Dawn). Kim is a school teacher now, Bonita is a mommy like me, and Theresa...well Theresa felt her life's problems were to much, and we lost her some years ago. Kathy moved off and we havn't heard from her since Sophomore year.

When we got into highschool, our lives took on different directives, obviously. I got into band, drama, and sports.. the others took on different activities as well.

Audrey is a a super intelligent gal, witty and articulate and I always loved her..but, I assure you, if there's bad luck afoot, or a shaft to get.. Audrey is going to get it.

She met and married her other 2 husbands, and as men do, they changed. It's all lobsters and roses, till the wedding ring is slipped on, then it's evil man syndrome.

She has been down, but never out..She's lost babies..Her mom died.. then her dad.. she's battling an evil woman who says shes entitled to it all and is selling it all off..I cry for her alot over all of this. 

But in the midst of all this.. she met Jose. I was a bit skeptical, cause frankly.. Audrey has some crappy luck in the menfolk department. I met Jose, I hear her speak of him. She has never been like this.. ever. I thank the stars he tends to her and Martine (Martin.. is that right? Spelled like Martin, but pronounced Mar-teen) and Sylvina, my bootiful GodDaughter.

When she came down for the rabbits, she was a different soul.. a happier one. After she left, even my husband said *I have never seen her like that.. maybe shes finally getting her come-uppance*

It does my heart good to see her happy, and to hear her call me INCESSANTLY (yanno I don't mind, I am just funnin ya) to go on and on about the bunnies she got from me.

I do think fate,karma or whatever had a plan for us to always be friends..I graduated in 1990, I met my husband in June of 1990 right after graduation,after I left HS I really had my own life, because I married a much older man, and we kinda made a life together based with his friends, and I made new ones of my own. I guess in a sense I left my *childhood ways* behind. We moved off to Houston, we did not come back to town till after my youngest son was born.. in 1998.. so essentially 9 years go by since I spoke with Audrey, or had even seen her. I was trying to call my cousin one day, I was trying to recall the number from memory. I was wrong. I dialed a wrong number. The lady on the other end told me I had a wrong number, then, since caller ID was so hot and new then, she could see my name and number She said *excuse me, but is this Carroll, the girl who graduated in 1990?*.. yes it is.. who is this.. this is Audrey.. I have been looking for you...I burst into tears and told her that I had been looking for her too...

And now here we are.. bunny people... bunny dorks...

Love ya girlie.. but I still do NOT have hat hair..


----------



## Atorres61472 (Mar 26, 2008)

Ya know I love you too girl. And even if you did have hat hair i would still love you.....You and Richard have been great friends to me oh btw I have a bunny under my shirt napping because she is tired lol is this normal????


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 26, 2008)

Lord...

Wait... Rick will be home in like 5 minutes.. call him and pick his brain so he can look at me in utter confusion like he did yesterday...

Yeah..mine nap pretty much where ever the mood strikes.. One is napping in my sons shoe..


----------



## Atorres61472 (Mar 26, 2008)

Ok so im new at this so shoot me i think its super cute lol and what did Rick say?????lol


----------



## Atorres61472 (Mar 28, 2008)

alright so today we are having a day lol We had the Air condition man come to check our unit. Well from the get go RS(Stewie) was very interested in the tool bag or the pants Im not real sure because he just loves to nibble pants I guess thats his way of saying "hey you need a new wardrobe" (at least thats what im telling Jose So shhhhhhhhhhh) And Zin aka Z had a field day running around going to check it out and running off again. They were so tired when i put them in for a drink that they both fell asleep one on top of the otherof course RS was resting his bunny head on Z because that just a man for ya lol Ill post more later


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 28, 2008)

You know - this thread really needs pictures....soon.....

Hint...hint...

Peg


----------



## Atorres61472 (Mar 28, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> You know - this thread really needs pictures....soon.....
> 
> Hint...hint...
> 
> Peg






I know I have been hoarding the pictures so here are a few of my favs







I like to call this cooling offZin just chillin by the vent








This is stewie playing hide and seek


Miss Zin is resting please do not disturb


----------



## Atorres61472 (Mar 28, 2008)

ok so i have a slightly humorus story to tell you but you cant laugh because I am a new bunny mommy and I might feel stupid for this but here it goes

It is common knowledge that Z and RS run around the living room and kitchen during the day that being said

I was cleaning in the kitchen today, which is right next to the livingroom, and I think to myself "I havent heard any papers rattling or binkys in a while" so i go in to the living room and find not one but both Bunnies laying on the floor on their side.....I think "OMG they are dead" I was scared so i slowly walk over because I really didnt want them to be dead and i was filled with dread... so i quietly call them "Z RS ....Baby Bunnies wake up" They didnt move ....More dread.... "What did i leave out" i think to myself..... they are very still... "Please God dont let my babies be gone" I pray......I slowly touch Z and what should happen ?????/ They both Jump up.....Tears of joy...... Z and Rs looking at me like Im crazy Then i get on the forum and came across the Dead bunny flop thread I am so glad to see that My babies scared me and we are only at week one Do they do this all the time????? Well enough humilation for one day Im going to bed Night all


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 29, 2008)

Bunnies love to do the dead bunny flop. The first week or so we had Zeus - even though I'd seen the dead bunny flop many other times by other bunnies- I came into the office to find him laying on his side - I think Miss Bea was sitting beside him or something and my heart went up in my throat. 

When I woke him up - he wasn't happy....but I sure was.

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 29, 2008)

*The Dead Bunny Flop strikes again!!!! It's also a sign of a happy bunny! I have a feeling that they are going to have you wrapped around their tiny little bunny pinky toe.*

*and somehow this is so fitting for a bunny named after Zin!*

*



*

*Atorres61472 wrote: *


> ok so i have a slightly humorus story to tell you but you cant laugh because I am a new bunny mommy and I might feel stupid for this but here it goes
> 
> It is common knowledge that Z and RS run around the living room and kitchen during the day that being said
> 
> I was cleaning in the kitchen today, which is right next to the livingroom, and I think to myself "I havent heard any papers rattling or binkys in a while" so i go in to the living room and find not one but both Bunnies laying on the floor on their side.....I think "OMG they are dead" I was scared so i slowly walk over because I really didnt want them to be dead and i was filled with dread... so i quietly call them "Z RS ....Baby Bunnies wake up" They didnt move ....More dread.... "What did i leave out" i think to myself..... they are very still... "Please God dont let my babies be gone" I pray......I slowly touch Z and what should happen ?????/ They both Jump up.....Tears of joy...... Z and Rs looking at me like Im crazy Then i get on the forum and came across the Dead bunny flop thread I am so glad to see that My babies scared me and we are only at week one Do they do this all the time????? Well enough humilation for one day Im going to bed Night all


----------



## Atorres61472 (Mar 29, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> When I woke him up - he wasn't happy....but I sure was.
> 
> Peg


I forgot to mention that part .....They were kinda sulking behind the couch untilllllll Baby sppinach then all was right in the world and it was bunny lovin/grooming time with mommy lol But your right my heart sank see ing them like that


----------



## Atorres61472 (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok so i just finished sewing a dress for my daughter and thought my babies are awfully quiet so i snuck in to check on them they were sleeping side by side Rs resting his head on Z is that not the most adorable thing my heart meltssss

I wont post any pics today but maybe tomorrow ill post some


----------



## Atorres61472 (Apr 13, 2008)

Here is a photo of my babies the day we put up the run and they loved it. they still have free run in the day but at night they stay in here. 








How many Buns can fit in a coke box????????????????? 2


----------



## cheryl (Apr 13, 2008)

Awww this put a smile on my face






Hehe i loved how they both squeezed into that cokebox 

Cheryl


----------



## Atorres61472 (Apr 14, 2008)

Miss Z and Stewie 

Ok so Its been a while

Today my goat came home pregnant and Red,the donkey, is thrilled because he was very upset when we took her away. They are like two peas in a pod, and she was showing signs of needing to be with her own kind, so we took her to our friend house and left her for a week. Red has been pretty needy this week but he is ok. Now on to my babies, they are wonderful and growing, the pic is of them on a sunny morning when I was cleaning carpets and I thought how cute.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 14, 2008)

Aww look at those adorable babies!

Horns holding up a halo? NEVER! not on a bunny!!!


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow - your babies are growing so fast....I bet you're having a lot of fun with them.....

I love the pictures.....I hope you keep taking more - they're just so funny and so cute.

:biggrin2:


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 19, 2008)

Referring to the DBF story of yours -your not alone - that exact same situation happened to me about a month ago and thats when I found this site! Glad I'm not alone in the "ignorant to bunny behavior club" on this site - LOL..


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 20, 2008)

*Make them this!*







Here is Connor in it.


















*Atorres61472 wrote: *


> How many Buns can fit in a coke box????????????????? 2


----------

